# Rio nano or aquac remora nano



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

Opinions?


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

i bought a rio, and it didnt work, i then bought a aquac remora and it works GREAT. dont buy the rio nano please it wont work well if it works at all.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I have the AquaEuroUSA Nano in my 10g... love it! Works great


----------

